
Doomsday Clock Moves Closer to Midnight, Signaling Concern Among Scientists - sagivo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/science/doomsday-clock-countdown-2017.html
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396)

------
dbg31415
Posted at least 6 times in the last day...

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Doomsday%20Clock&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Doomsday%20Clock&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

